

Ask HN: Got let go from firm whose idea can be made better - prosperva

A friend was hired by this firm and was let go after a month. From what he explained to me, the company is doing it wrong; they have an idea but their idea can be made better, would it be bad to improve their idea?
======
k3oni
Not sure if your friend will be able to work on the same idea depending on the
contract he signed, if he signed one and if the contract has a clause in it
prohibiting it(most do).

On the other end the idea isn't worth that much, the implementation makes the
difference. If he thinks he can do it better then by all means.

------
LeoSolaris
Usually, that is called "business".

------
sharemywin
Reminds me of the social network.

